# 3 بـــــس في اليـــــــوم طـــب ازاي ؟!!! ♣



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

*سلام ونعمة *♥

*طبعا كلنا او اغلبنا سمع عن قرار الغرف التجارية
بتاع 3ارغفة لكل مواطن في اليـــــــوم .

فحبيت اعرف رأيكم في القرار الرهيب ده ؟

انا عن نفسي باكل ال 3 ارغفة بس في الطقة الواحده 
وطبعا ماينفعش انزل من 3 ارغفة في الطقه لــ3 في اليـــــوم كله !
ابسلوتلي :fun_lol:
انا كده هيجيلي جفاف ياجودعان:new6::new6:



*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (20 يناير 2013)

*اظن انه تريقة مش حقيقى !!

ميقدرش يجى جنب عيش الغلابة الناس تاكله فيها دى :bomb:


سيبك من كل دة 3 ارغفة فى الوجبة !!!!!! و احنا بنقول ايه اللى خارب ميزانية مصر:fun_lol: ... بالنسبة لاشاعات الحفاظ على الوزن و الكلام الفاضى دة ايه موقفك منه :2:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اظن انه تريقة مش حقيقى !!
> 
> ميقدرش يجى جنب عيش الغلابة الناس تاكله فيها دى :bomb:
> 
> ...


يابنتي ماهو في الاول بيبقي مش حقيقي
وبعدين بينفذوا يامعلللللللللللم :new6:

اه بجد بحاول اتخن بتاع 4او 5 كيلو بأي طريقه
وبعد كده نشوف موضوع الحفاظ ده
ماهو لازم يبقي عندي وزن عشان اقدر احافظ عليه
ولا ايه ههههههههههههه


----------



## R.O.R.O (20 يناير 2013)

*بتول يا حبيبتى انتى كولى كل اللى عاوزاه وبعدين ايه يا شقاوة بتبصلها فى ال  3ارغفة الى بتاكلهم *
*انا جاية اهدى النفوس *​


----------



## kamel.b (20 يناير 2013)

ما الشعب كله جاله اللى اسمه ايه ده الجفاف من زمان وكده كده الاكل قل من الاخبار والحوادث المزعجة والقلق والتوتر شعب مصر قدها ويصبر ويقدر يربط الحزام = ارحمنا يارب هى الثورة علشان عيش ولا قلة عيش حرية ولا عدم حرية بالدستور التحفة الفنية عدالة اجتماعية ولا ناس تكسب وناس ياعينى مش لاقية وزادت قوى بعد الثورة اقول ايه ولاايه ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (21 يناير 2013)

الحكايه دى ماشيه من مده اساسا احنا عيلتنا 5 افراد بناخد 15 رغيف ببطاقه من مجلس المدينه


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتول يا حبيبتى انتى كولى كل اللى عاوزاه وبعدين ايه يا شقاوة بتبصلها فى ال  3ارغفة الى بتاكلهم *
> *انا جاية اهدى النفوس *​


*اكل اللي انا عاوزاه ازاي بس يارورو وهما هيحطولنا حد اقصي للرغيف:t19:

واضح انك بتهدي النفوس اووي الحقيقه:fun_lol:
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

kamel.b قال:


> ما الشعب كله جاله اللى اسمه ايه ده الجفاف من زمان وكده كده الاكل قل من الاخبار والحوادث المزعجة والقلق والتوتر شعب مصر قدها ويصبر ويقدر يربط الحزام = ارحمنا يارب هى الثورة علشان عيش ولا قلة عيش حرية ولا عدم حرية بالدستور التحفة الفنية عدالة اجتماعية ولا ناس تكسب وناس ياعينى مش لاقية وزادت قوى بعد الثورة اقول ايه ولاايه ربنا يرحمنا


*عندك حق
فعلا ربنا يرحمنااااااااااا
*


مسلم سبقا قال:


> الحكايه دى ماشيه من مده اساسا احنا عيلتنا 5 افراد بناخد 15 رغيف ببطاقه من مجلس المدينه


مجلس المدينة ؟
هو حضرتك منين ؟


----------



## Star Online (21 يناير 2013)

ان مع ان القرار يتنفذ..بس مش 3 طبعا!!

(بعض) الفلاحين و(بعض) الصعايدة بيشتروا عيش بكميات رهيبة عشان يأكلوا البهايم والدواجن الخ... وطبعا بيعتمد انه بيخبز ف الفرن.

هتفضل مشكلة البلد دي "سوء الإدارة" لحد يوم القيامة.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

انا شوفت تقرير عن الموضوع ده  فى برنامج محمود سعد--
 و جاب اراء الناس-- و الكل مش مصدق طبعا و مستنكر الفكره من اساسه-- 
 ده العيش الحاجه الوحيده الى الشعب الغلبان بيمله بطنه بيها--
 الرغيف حجمه صغير و لو ضيف دخل او  جيران  هيعزموا عليهم إزاى-- و لو عزموا مش هيلاقوا عيش لبقيت اليوم لا غداء و لا عشاء--
 راح محمود سعد قال يبقى كل واحد يتحرك بال3 ارغفه بتوعوا لو رايح عند اى حد يأخذهم فى إيده!!


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

Star Online قال:


> ان مع ان القرار يتنفذ..بس مش 3 طبعا!!
> 
> (بعض) الفلاحين و(بعض) الصعايدة بيشتروا عيش بكميات رهيبة عشان يأكلوا البهايم والدواجن الخ... وطبعا بيعتمد انه بيخبز ف الفرن.
> 
> هتفضل مشكلة البلد دي "سوء الإدارة" لحد يوم القيامة.


طيب لو مش 3 يبقي كام في وجهه نظرك في اليوم ؟

هو فعلا في ناس كتير بتعمل زي ماحضرتك بتقول
وكمان في ناس بتاخد العيش من الفرن وتبيعه بره اغلي

يلا ربنا يرحمنا بقي


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> انا شوفت تقرير عن الموضوع ده  فى برنامج محمود سعد--
> و جاب اراء الناس-- و الكل مش مصدق طبعا و مستنكر الفكره من اساسه--
> ده العيش الحاجه الوحيده الى الشعب الغلبان بيمله بطنه بيها--
> الرغيف حجمه صغير و لو ضيف دخل او  جيران  هيعزموا عليهم إزاى-- و لو عزموا مش هيلاقوا عيش لبقيت اليوم لا غداء و لا عشاء--
> راح محمود سعد قال يبقى كل واحد يتحرك بال3 ارغفه بتوعوا لو رايح عند اى حد يأخذهم فى إيده!!


وانا برضو شوفت التعليق ده يااحبوا

يابنتي ده الرغيف بقي يادووووب قطمة
عشان كده بقول انا 3 يادوب يقضوني في الطقه الواحده

اما نشوف اخرتها ايه مع البلد دي :smil8:


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> وانا برضو شوفت التعليق ده يااحبوا
> 
> يابنتي ده الرغيف بقي يادووووب قطمة
> عشان كده بقول انا 3 يادوب يقضوني في الطقه الواحده
> ...


*اخرتها كل خير يا قلبى 
الناس هتجوع ومش هتلقى لقمة العيش الى تاكلها *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اخرتها كل خير يا قلبى
> الناس هتجوع ومش هتلقى لقمة العيش الى تاكلها *​


ههههههههههههههههه لا خير خير يعني


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه لا خير خير يعني


*ايون اومال ايه 
نهضة دى ولا مش نهضة *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ايون اومال ايه
> نهضة دى ولا مش نهضة *​


*لا نهضة يامتعلمين يابتوع المداس
من عجايب طاير النهضه 
انه بيروح يتفسح بره في كل البلاد 
ويجي يعمل بي بي في مصر ههههههههه
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا نهضة يامتعلمين يابتوع المداس
> من عجايب طاير النهضه
> انه بيروح يتفسح بره في كل البلاد
> ويجي يعمل بي بي في مصر ههههههههه
> *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


هههههههههه 
بجد احنا تعبنا ونفسيتنا بقت زفففففت


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> هههههههههه
> بجد احنا تعبنا ونفسيتنا بقت زفففففت


*متقلقيش ربنا هيعديها الايام دى *​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *متقلقيش ربنا هيعديها الايام دى *​


الخوف وكل الخوف من يوم الجمعه الجايه 
ربنا يعديها علي خير يارب


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> الخوف وكل الخوف من يوم الجمعه الجايه
> ربنا يعديها علي خير يارب​


​ *يااااااااااارب*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> يابنتي ماهو في الاول بيبقي مش حقيقي
> وبعدين بينفذوا يامعلللللللللللم :new6:
> 
> اه بجد بحاول اتخن بتاع 4او 5 كيلو بأي طريقه
> ...



*فيه حاجات ممكن تتنفذ و فيه حاجات اللعب فيها لعب باعمار الحكومة كلها .. تخيلى الشعب عمل دوشة اد ايه على غلاء السجاير ماحال العيش بقا !! 
تتخنى ؟؟ هو انتى منهم ! 
ربنا ينفخ فى صورتك يا بنتى كولى براحتك مطرح ما يسرى يمرى يا بطة :t31:*



رورو ايهاب قال:


> *بتول يا حبيبتى انتى كولى كل اللى عاوزاه وبعدين ايه يا شقاوة بتبصلها فى ال  3ارغفة الى بتاكلهم *
> *انا جاية اهدى النفوس *​



*بغض النظرانك محسسانى انها بتتكلم عن 3 لقم مش 3 ارغفة leasantr بس برضه الف هنا على قلبها يا ستى .. خليها تاكل محدش واخد منها حاجة :999:*



حبو اعدائكم قال:


> راح محمود سعد قال يبقى كل واحد يتحرك بال3 ارغفه بتوعوا لو رايح عند اى حد يأخذهم فى إيده!!



*ايوة بعد كدة اما ازور حد اقولهم انا جايبة عيشى معايا مش هكلفكم حاجة :hlp:*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

> فيه حاجات  ممكن تتنفذ و فيه حاجات اللعب فيها لعب باعمار الحكومة كلها .. تخيلى الشعب  عمل دوشة اد ايه على غلاء السجاير ماحال العيش بقا !!
> تتخنى ؟؟ هو انتى منهم !
> ربنا ينفخ فى صورتك يا بنتى كولى براحتك مطرح ما يسرى يمرى يا بطة :t31:


*يابنتي السجاير اهم من العيش عند ناس كتير انتي متعرفيش ولاايه ؟

لالالا انا مش منهم والله
بس عايزه ابقلظ شويه كده ههههههه
ربنا يخليكي 
انا باكل والله ومفيش حاجه بتحوء : )
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يناير 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي السجاير اهم من العيش عند ناس كتير انتي متعرفيش ولاايه ؟
> 
> لالالا انا مش منهم والله
> بس عايزه ابقلظ شويه كده ههههههه
> ...



*شيكولاتة و مقليات و نشويات و مكرونات و حلويات شرقية دول يقدرو يخلوكى بقلظ :999: 
*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (22 يناير 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *شيكولاتة و مقليات و نشويات و مكرونات و حلويات شرقية دول يقدرو يخلوكى بقلظ :999:
> *


*مفيش حاجه مكلتهاش 
حتي المفتقه ياااااااربي 
ههههههههه
*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (22 يناير 2013)

حوار الـ 3 ارغفة فى اليوم بيفكرنى بايام السودة اللى كنت فيها فى الجيش كنا بناخد رغيف واحد فى كل طقة او الـ 3 فى وجبة الفطار وانتى تنظم نفسك طول اليوم ...

مع انى كنت مرتاح فى الجيش وكان عندى دولاب مليان عيش واكل ومعلبات بس برضة كنت باخد الـ3 ارغفة 

ربنا يطرح فيهم البركة 

خلى البلد تقوم عليهم اكتر واكتر 



> *مفيش حاجه مكلتهاش *


 
ماتتعبيش نفسك كتير اسالي مجرب ولا تسأل طبيب


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (23 يناير 2013)

Coptic4Ever2 قال:


> حوار الـ 3 ارغفة فى اليوم بيفكرنى بايام السودة اللى كنت فيها فى الجيش كنا بناخد رغيف واحد فى كل طقة او الـ 3 فى وجبة الفطار وانتى تنظم نفسك طول اليوم ...
> 
> مع انى كنت مرتاح فى الجيش وكان عندى دولاب مليان عيش واكل ومعلبات بس برضة كنت باخد الـ3 ارغفة
> 
> ...


يعني خلاص مفيش افل ياربي:94::94:


----------



## + ميلاد العجايبى + (28 يناير 2013)

لو على اساس الرغيف السوبر اللى عامل الفرن كان ماسكه بأيديه الاثنين لكى يفرجه لهشام قنديل 
يبقى رغيف واحد  يكفينى فى اليوم  وكمان هايفيض منه لليوم التالى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 مارس 2013)

انا مش باكل الا ربع رغيف او نص بالكتير الحمد لله و احيانا مافيش عيش ولا رز ولا مكرونه من اصله! للاسف بيجلي يوم في الاسبوع و لا حاجه بضعف قدام الاكل بس الحمد لله اقرف من نفسي و ابص لنفسي قدام المرايه و ارجع اجوع روحي تاني ههههههههههههههه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 مارس 2013)

ميلاد صموئيل قال:


> لو على اساس الرغيف السوبر اللى عامل الفرن كان ماسكه بأيديه الاثنين لكى يفرجه لهشام قنديل
> يبقى رغيف واحد  يكفينى فى اليوم  وكمان هايفيض منه لليوم التالى



*الرغيف الاسلامي هههههههههههه

*




​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 مارس 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *يابنتي السجاير اهم من العيش عند ناس كتير انتي متعرفيش ولاايه ؟
> 
> لالالا انا مش منهم والله
> بس عايزه ابقلظ شويه كده ههههههه
> ...


*النحافه نعمه من الله لا تفقديها!:spor24:*​


----------



## soso a (3 سبتمبر 2014)

اهو رفعوه لخمسه يا بتول  

افطرى بواحد واتغدى بثلاثه واتعشى بواحد 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 سبتمبر 2014)

soso a قال:


> اهو رفعوه لخمسه يا بتول
> 
> افطرى بواحد واتغدى بثلاثه واتعشى بواحد
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


يالهوي انتي ايه اللي فكرك بالموضوع الاثري دا ياسوسو:close_tem
فكرتيني بايام الاستبن:heat: 

بصي هما 5 في اليوم مش بطاليين
بس برضو كان حقهم يبحبحوا ايدهم شوية
يعني يخلوهم 6 ارغفه
في كل طقه رغفين
اهو كدا عين الحق
:w00t::w00t:​


----------

